# Bitfenix Prodigy Front USB Problem



## Olli0979 (23. September 2012)

Heyho,

ich habe seit 2 Tagen ein Bitfenix Prodigy System, welches bis auf eine Kleinigkeit einwandfrei funktioniert.
Und zwar bekomme ich den Front USB (3.0) nicht zum laufen. Es wird erkannt, das ein USB Stick angeschlossen wurde, jedoch kann das Gerät an sich nicht erkannt werden.
Es ist ein USB 2.0 Stick. ICh weiß nicht wie es bei 3er aussehen würde. Habe auf dem Board lediglich das Kabel für 3.0 angeschlossen, da ich mal von ausging, dass das USB 2.0 Kabel was noch mit dran hing für Boards gedacht ist, die garkein 3.0 unterstützen.
Treiber sind soweit alle installiert. DIe 3.0 Anschlüsse funktionieren auch einwandfrei.

Hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen.

Liebe Grüße,
Olli


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (23. September 2012)

Hallo Olli,
ich hatte in der letzten Woche  auch Probleme mit ein Bitfenix Gehäuse, was bei mir allerdings auch offenbar mein Mainboard in Stress brachte..
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...usb-3-probleme-neuer-rechner.html#post4567783

Kommt bei dir die Meldung, das der treiber nicht gefunden/installiert werden konnte ? Habe ich das richtig verstanden, die "anderen" USB anschlüsse (hinten ?) werde ordentlich erkannt ?

So wie ich das verstehe, muss du den USB 2.0 Anschluss vom gehäuse (Frontpanel) kommend auch in die entsprechenden USB 2.0 Anschlüsse deines Mainboard stecken.


----------



## BitFenix DE (23. September 2012)

Hallo,
kannst du mir sagen welches Mainboard du verbaut hast?


----------



## Olli0979 (23. September 2012)

Kann ich  Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das wird mir angezeigt...


----------



## BitFenix DE (24. September 2012)

Besteht das Problem weiterhin? Hatte gestern einen User mit dem selben Problem, dort war es aber nach einem Neustart auf einmal behoben. Solltest du weiterhin Probleme haben dann schreib mir bitte mal eine PN.


----------



## XcTus (2. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem. Gibt es da mittlerweile eine Lösung für?


----------



## BitFenix DE (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
hast du zufällig beide Anschlüsse die am Kabel sind mit dem Board verbunden? Falls ja zieh den USB2.0 Anschluss ab und es sollte gehen


----------



## XcTus (8. Oktober 2012)

Nein, leider nicht. Habe nur den USB 3.0 Stecker auf dem entsprechenden Header stecken.


----------



## BitFenix DE (22. Oktober 2012)

Besteht das Problem noch? Falls ja bitte eine PN an mich


----------



## heiron (1. November 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe anscheinend das gleiche Problem.
Ich habe den Card Reader am USB 3.0 Anschluß des Mainboards (MSI Z77MA-G45) angeschlossen, die blaue LED leuchtet und beim Einschieben einer Speicherkarte blinkt die grüne.
Allerdings wird die entsprechende Karte im Explorer nicht angezeigt.

Der Rechner ist gerade erst frisch zusammen gebaut mit Windows 8 64bit und den aktuellen Treibern von der MSI-Seite.

Danke

heiron


----------



## buddy2602 (19. November 2012)

Hallo,

gibt es zum Problem mit dem Front-USB Anschluß von dem Prodigy Gehäuse und dem Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe in Verbindung mit USB 2.0 Geräten bereits irgendeine Lösung? Bei mir werden nur USB 3.0 Geräte vernünftig erkannt. Bei USB 2.0 erkennt Windows immer neue Hardware, meldet USB Gerät wurde nicht erkannt, und das ganze immer in einer wiederholenden Schleife 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## BitFenix DE (19. November 2012)

Du darfst nur eines der beiden Kabel am Strang anschließen! Also entweder den USB3.0 HEader oder nur den USB2.0 HEader, aber nicht beide. Ich hoffe damit ist das Problem gelöst 

lg


----------



## buddy2602 (20. November 2012)

Super! Funktioniert nun einwandfrei. Manchmal sinds die einfachsten Sachen!  Danke!


----------



## Kaho142 (26. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe im Moment (fast) das selbe Problem (es handelt sich allerdings um ein Shinobi Gehäuse).
An meinen Front USB 3.0 Anschlüssen werden keine USB 2.0 Geräte erkannt, das System erkennt zwar das etwas angeschlossen wird, zeigt aber nichts an.
Es gibt dann unterschiedliche Meldungen, entweder wird das USB Gerät nicht erkannt (Windows Popup) oder es wird versucht zu installieren und schlägt dann fehl.

Ich hatte es zuerst intern nur mit dem USB 3.0 Stecker angeschlossen, als es so nicht funktionieren wollte habe ich es mit dem anderen Anschluss auch einmal zum Test verbunden, ohne Erfolg.

USB 3.0 Festplatten werden aber problemlos erkannt und die USB 2.0 Sticks werden an den onboard USB 3.0 Anschlüssen auch richtig erkannt.

Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee an was es liegen könnte?


----------



## BitFenix DE (6. Dezember 2012)

Schreib mir mal eine PN wenn das Problem noch besteht.


----------



## hinnak70 (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir auch gerade einen Rechner zusammengestellt. Ich habe ein Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H in einem Bitfenix Merc Beta Black. Leider gibt es ein Problem mit dem Frontpanel USB Ports. Wenn ich einen USB Stick dort anschließe wird dieser nicht erkannt und auch nach kurzer Zeit sehr heiß! An allen BackPanel Ports funktioniert er einwandfrei. Ich habe das mit zwei verschiedenen USB Sticks ausprobiert und auch die Stecker habe ich schon geprüft, alles richtig angeschlossen.

Irgendwelche Tipps was man machen kann? Ist das ein bekanntes Problem?

Viele Grüße
hinnak


----------



## BitFenix DE (13. Dezember 2012)

schreib mir mal bitte eine PN, hört sich nach einem defekten USB Panel an.


----------



## blackintercom (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

habe mit dem Prodigy in Kombination mit dem P8Z77-I Deluxe an den Front-USB-Anschlüssen die gleichen Probleme!
USB-Sticks werden mit der Meldung "USB-Gerät wurde nicht erkannt. Das Letzte USB-Gerät, das an diesen Computer angeschlossen wurde, hat nicht ordnungsgemäß funktioniert und wird von Windows nicht erkannt." abgewiesen.
Die gleichen Sticks werden an den direkten Board-Anschlüssen ohne Probleme erkannt.
Mein iPhone wird dagegen auch vorne ohne Probleme akzeptiert.
Chipsatztreiber sind aktuell. Intern ist auch nur der USB3 - Anschluss auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen. Alle USB-Treiber habe ich auch schon manuell deinstalliert und wieder neu erkennen lassen. Keine Änderung.
Im Netz bin ich auf die Möglichkeit der Löschung der infcache.1 gestoßen. Diese ist allerdings unter win8 64bit nicht zu finden.

Noch jemand eine Idee?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BitFenix DE (31. Dezember 2012)

Teste mal bitte ob die Anschlüsse funktionieren wenn du sie mit dem USB2.0 Header betreibst


----------



## schumifck (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe leider auch das gleiche Problem. Habe das ASROCK B75-m-ITX und das Bitfenix prodigy usb 3.0 usb frontpanel funktioniert nicht. Geräte werden nicht richtig erkannt (USB 2.0 Sticks und Festplatten). HAbe nun den usb 2.0 header angeschlossen und nun funktioniert es einwandfrei. Woran könnte das liegen? Wenn ich im Inet suche scheinen mehrere das Problem zu haben, aber ich finde keine Lösung meines Problems!


----------



## blackintercom (31. Dezember 2012)

Ja, mit dem USB-2.0 Header klappt es ohne Probleme.


----------



## BitFenix DE (3. Januar 2013)

Schickt mir mal beide eine PN mit dem Problem
Erwähnt bitte das verwendete Board nochmal.
Ich kümmer mich dann


----------



## Tsherno (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo Habe das gleiche Problem. Rechner frisch zusammengebaut und Front USB ordnungsgemäß angeschlossen. Mit USB3 werden die Geräte erkannt aber nicht angezeigt (Connect Sound), mit USB2 wird nur der untere Anschluss sauber erkannt. Hintere Anschlüsse voll funktionsfähig. Platine im Gehäuse defekt?

Mainboard:
Gigabyte GA-H77 WiFi

Gehäuse:
Bitfenix Prodigy

OS:
Win 7 64bit Pro

Alle Treiber von Mainboard und OS auf dem neusten Stand.


----------



## BitFenix DE (9. Januar 2013)

Wir stehen ja bereits per PN im Kontakt


----------



## web123 (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

auch ich habe das gleiche Problem. USB 3.0 nimmt keine USB sticks. USB 2.0 stecker habe ich nicht eingesteckt. Mainboard ist das ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe.

Ich bitte um Hilfe


----------



## BitFenix DE (16. Januar 2013)

Problem gelöst


----------



## Tsherno (17. Januar 2013)

Um mal mitzuteilen was Sache war. Bei vielen haben die vorderen USB3 Anschlüsse gar nicht oder nur teilweise funktioniert, ebenso mit dem USB2 Stecker. Problem war der fehlerhaft verkabelte USB2 Header. 

Wenn man diesen vorsichtig und nah am USB3 Stecker anknipst, so funktionieren die USB3 Anschlüsse wieder einwandfrei. Ich habe es gemacht und es läuft alles so wie es soll. 

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an den BitFenix Staff für die zügig und professionelle Hilfe.


----------



## Blubbdiblubb (23. Januar 2013)

Habe das selbe Problem mit dem Bitfenix Shinobi. Am USB 3.0 Front-Anschluss laufen USB 3.0 Geräte einwandfrei. Aber sobald ich ein USB 2.0 Gerät anschließe wird dieses nicht erkannt bzw. Windows kann die  Treiber nicht installieren.


----------



## BitFenix DE (24. Januar 2013)

Nur einen Header eingesteckt?


----------



## Blubbdiblubb (24. Januar 2013)

Also vom USB 3.0 Strang ist nur der USB 3.0 Stecker eingesteckt. Zusätzlich ist noch ein weiteres Kabel für die anderen beiden Front-USB (2.0) Anschlüsse am Mainboard eingesteckt.


----------



## Blubbdiblubb (25. Januar 2013)

Gibt es eine Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## BitFenix DE (28. Januar 2013)

Zieht mal das USB2.0 kabel raus. Wenn der USB3.0 Header eingesteckt wurde reicht das, die Anschlüsse sind abwärtskompatibel.


----------



## Zockrates (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade dem Bitfenix-Support geschrieben, vielleicht ist es aber auch für andere interessant bzw. könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen:

Hier meine Nachricht:

Liebes Bitfenix-Team,

ich habe gerade meinen neuen PC mit einem BF Prodigy zusammengebastelt und bin soweit sehr zufrieden. Nun ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass es ein Problem mit den FRontpanel-USB-Ports gibt:

Währen der eine geht (ich konnte mein "Problem" mit eurem Tip aus dem Forum beheben - hatte das USB 3.0 als auch USB 2.0 Kabel gleichzeitig am Motherboard), gibt es beim anderen USB 3.0-Port Probleme.
Externe (USB 2.0) Festplatten werden am oberen Port erkannt und laufen problemlos. Am unteren Port kommt zwar ein Erkennungssignal und sie werden mit Strom versorgt, jedoch passiert weiter nichts. 

Anfangs kam noch eine "Gerät nicht erkannt"-Fehlermeldung (mit Code 43) durch Windows. Im Gerätemanager wird entsprechend unter "andere Geräte" ein unbekanntes Gerät angezeigt.

Was ich bisher versucht habe: Mobo-BIOS ist akutell; USB-TReiber habe ich alle mal de- und reinstalliert. Wenn man die USB-Ports nur über das USB 2.0-Kabel am Mobo anschließt funktionieren beide Ports. Einige andere USB-Geräte wie mein Midi-Keyboard funktionieren komischerweise. Die USB 3.0-Ports am Mobo direkt (hinten) funktionieren tadellos. Wie gesagt: da ich bisher noch keine externen USB 3.0-Geräte habe weiß ich auch nicht, ob USB 3.0 funktioniert. Das Problem bezieht sich also auf USB 3.0-Ports mit USB 2.0 Geräten. Ich will aber natürlich zukünftig beides nutzen können.

Mein System: Windows 8 64bit Pro, Asus P8h77-I 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße,
Alex


----------



## BitFenix DE (4. Februar 2013)

Hast eine PN


----------



## Blubbdiblubb (7. Februar 2013)

Wieso bekomm ich keine PN?


----------



## BitFenix DE (11. Februar 2013)

Hab dir doch im Thread geantwortet gehabt ^^
siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-prodigy-front-usb-problem-4.html#post4940213

Ist das Problem damit gelöst?

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Rolandowicz (11. Februar 2013)

Nach aufmerksamer Lektüre des Threads konnte ich bis auf einige Hinweise für den Falle falsch weil doppelt angeschlossener USB 2-USB 3-Header auf dem MoBo leider noch keine Lösung für das Problem entdecken! Gibt es hier Neuigkeiten von der Front?

Hier mein Problem, gleich dem so manch anderer:
- BitFenix Prodigy mit Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe. Windows 8 Pro Neuinstallation, Windows Update durchgeführt, in Geräte-Manager keine unbekannten Geräte, alle Treiber aktuell.
- USB 2-Geräte funktionieren nicht an Front Panel, USB 3-Geräte wohl. Angeschlossen ist das USB Front Panel über den USB 3-Stecker auf MoBo, und nur über den.

Viele Grüße
Rolandowicz


----------



## BitFenix DE (11. Februar 2013)

Hast eine PN, hoffentlich mit der Lösung


----------



## bladerunner19 (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
leider habe ich ähnliche Probleme mit den Front-USB Anschlüssen.
Verbunden ist lediglich der USB 3.0 Header mit einem GA-Z77N-WiFi. Treiber sind vollständig unter Windows 7 64Bit installiert.

Am unteren Anschluss werden lediglich 3.0er Geräte richtig erkannt. Der Obere liefert nicht einmal Strom.

Würde mich über PM oder besser noch, öffentliche Klärung der Ursache freuen.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## TSwd (28. Februar 2013)

Moin Moin,

hoffe hier fündig zu werden.
Auch ich habe mir gerade einen neuen Rechner mit dem Prodigy aufgebaut und war zunächst sehr zufrieden - bis auf auf das Problem mit den vorderen USB 3.0 Anschlüssen!
Ich habe ein Gigabyte GA-Z77N Wifi verbaut, aktuelles BIOS ist drauf, hintere USB 3.0 (und 2.0) funktionieren einwandfrei - die vorderen leider gar nicht! Alle Treiber sind aktuell, WIN 8 64Bit, ......

Würde mich über einen Lösungsvorschlag von euch freuen - gerne auch über eine PN der Profis.....

DANKE im Voraus


----------



## TheJoker1987 (28. Februar 2013)

Also ich habe genau das selbe Problem bei einem Asus P8Z77-i Deluxe... 
USB 2.0 angeschlossen intern zwischen Gehäuse und Board -> funktioniert
USB 3.0                               - "-                                       -> funktioniert nicht!

Spannend ist das ich am Anfang vom USB 3.0 (Front) Windows 8 Installieren konnte...

Finde das Problem zwar ärgerlich aber nicht tragisch, habe noch ein anderes Problem mit einem HDMI Signal aus dem Kaltstart.
Falls mir da jemanden helfen kann, bitte meine Beiträge ansehen! Vielen Dank!


----------



## BitFenix DE (28. Februar 2013)

@ *TSwd* und *TheJoker1987*

das Problem könnt ihr schnell lösen indem ihr das USB2.0 Kabel so nah wie es geht am USB3.0 Header abschneidet (aber Achtung, nicht die Kabel des USB3.0 Headers verletzen). Dannach sollte USB3.0 problemlos funktionieren 

Wenn das nicht klappen sollte, dann schreibt mir eine PN 

@ *bladerunner19*
Hört sich an als ob bei dir eine der USB Anschlüsse defekt ist. Du bekommst eine PN von mir, ich veranlasse einen Austausch des USB PCBs.


Grüße
Daniel


----------



## bingo88 (28. Februar 2013)

Was stimmt denn da mit der Verkabelung nicht? Ich habe auch einen USB-Stick, der am Front-USB nicht funktioniert...


----------



## BitFenix DE (28. Februar 2013)

Wo der Fehler ganz genau liegt kann ich dir nicht sagen, das weiß nur die Technik.

Fakt ist, dass bei einigen USB PCBs der USB2.0 Adapter irgendwie falsch verkabelt wurde und deswegen USB3.0 unter Umständen nicht funktioniert. Der oben genannte Quickfix behebt das Problem sogut wie immer.


----------



## bingo88 (28. Februar 2013)

Also einfach abschneiden ist wirklich die Lösung?  USB 3.0 habe ich mangels Geräte nicht testen können, mein USB 2.0 Stick funktioniert an den Front USBs auf jeden Fall nicht. Werde das dann mal mit schnipp-schnapp-kabel-ab versuchen. Wenn es das nicht war, kann man dann das IO Board tauschen? Das letzte mal, als bei mir die USB Verkabelung nicht richtig war, hat es mir den Controller gegrillt. Das wäre bei meinem 170 € Board jetzt nicht so toll


----------



## BitFenix DE (28. Februar 2013)

Der Fehler zieht andere Geräte normalerweise nicht in Mitleidenschaft(in noch keinem Fall bis jetzt)  Schneide mal das Kabel ab und schau obs dannach geht. Wenn nicht dann schreib mir eine PN und ich kümmer mich 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## bingo88 (28. Februar 2013)

Ok, werde das mal versuchen. Melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## TSwd (28. Februar 2013)

So, USB 2.0 Kabel abgeschnitten - nun funktionieren die seitlichen Anschlüsse - jedoch nicht als USB 3.0 sondern nur als USB 2.0...... schade!
Rückseitig am MB habe ich jedoch volle USB 3.0 Funktion, von daher sollte es nicht an den Treibern oder an der ext. HDD liegen.......

Wer kann mit wertvollen Tipps dienen?
Danke schon mal im Voraus....


----------



## BitFenix DE (1. März 2013)

Ist vll was im BIOS verstellt? Meist ist es ja so das die rückseitigen Anschlüssen einen anderen USB-Chip nutzen als die Front Anschlüsse.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## TSwd (1. März 2013)

Bios verstellt? Nicht dass ich wüsste - von welchen Einstellungen sprichst du genau?
Begebe mich nun gleich nach Hause und werde nochmals das Bios unter die Lupe nehmen....

Bin für alle Tipps bzgl. der "richtigen" BIOS Einstellungen dankbar.

Gruß und schonmal schönes Wochenende...


----------



## BitFenix DE (4. März 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob es vll eine Einstellung zum Modus der Anschlüsse gibt?

Alternativ könnte ich dir ein neues panel zukommen lassen und du schaust ob es damit funktioniert


----------



## TSwd (4. März 2013)

Hallo,

also Situation unverändert - USB 2.0 funktioniert / USB 3.0 nicht.
Einstellunge im BIOS habe ich alle durch, sollte def. alles so passen.

Würde es gerne mit neuem Panel versuchen.....


----------



## bingo88 (4. März 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ok, werde das mal versuchen. Melde mich dann wieder.


 So, schnipp schnapp Kabel ab und siehe da, der USB Stick tut es auch wieder!  Ob USB 3.0 auch (noch) funktioniert, kann ich mangels passender Geräte allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## BitFenix DE (5. März 2013)

@ *TSwd*: Schick mir bitte eine PN, Mit deiner Anschrift + Telefonnummer(fürs Transportunternehmen).

@ *bingo88*: Hauptsache es funktioniert erstmal  Bei Problemen schick mir eine PN, dann helf ich dir weiter


----------



## Peter313 (6. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich schließe mich hier mal an mit meinem Bitfenix Shinobi. Gestern bekommen und USB 3.0 an der Front geht nicht. Ein usb3 Gerät habe ich nicht kann es also nur mit 2.0 testen. Das restliche System läuft problemlos nur die Front macht Ärger. Die 2.0 Anschlüsse an der Front scheinen auch nicht so richtig zu laufen sie erkennen meine Sticks, aber meine externe Festplatte nicht. Usb 3 erkennt keine Usb2 Geräte.
Fehler habe ich ausführlich gesucht und kann eigentlich keine finden. Hard und Software sollten in Ordnung sein. Scheinbar ist es der Fehler, der hier schon beschrieben ist. Ich habe die hier beschriebenen Fehlerquellen alle mal getestet.
Ist dieser Kabelschneidetrick der einzige Lösungsansatz?
Grüße


----------



## Johnnii360 (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte mich dem Thema auch gerne anschließen. Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit meinem Shinobi. Allerdings verwende ich das ASRock Z77 Pro4. An den hinteren Ports funktioniert USB 3.0 1a, nur nicht am Frontheader. Das luste ist, ich habe für meinen HTPC auch das Shinobi, allerdings mit dem kleinen Bruder ASRock Z77 Pro3! Das hat komischerweise keine Probleme.

Jetzt ist die Frage, ists die Platine des Gehäuses oder das Mainboard?


----------



## BitFenix DE (1. Juli 2013)

Wenn Ihr Probleme mit dem Front USB Habt *schreibt mir bitte eine PN*  Die Kabel müsst ihr nichtmehr abschneiden, ich schicke euch ein neues PCB!
Ich schaue nicht immer in den Thread rein, deswegen können Anfragen hier schonmal untergehen


----------



## Dakota (3. Mai 2014)

Da ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen möchte schreibe ich hier mal rein und belebe diese Leiche wieder.

Meine Front USB Anschlüsse funktionieren nämlich ebenso wenig.

Meine Daten:


BitFenix Shinobi
ASRock B85 Pro4
Cougar A400 400W
Windows 8 64Bit


Ich habe ausschließlich den blauen Stecker für USB 3.0 auf das Mainboard gesteckt.
Im Bios ist alles aktiviert, was aktiviert werden sollte.
Ich habe die Energieleistung auf Höchstleistung gestellt.
Treiber sind alle installiert.


Bitte um schnelle Hilfe


Meine USB 2.0 Ports gingen auch nicht. Das passiert, wenn man den Top-Lüfter einbaut und man das obrige Gehäuse kippt, kippt man es zu stark, löst sich der Stecker. Also einfach auf machen, Stecker wieder reinstecken und mit vorsicht alles wieder verbauen.

USB 2.0 Ports gehen nun einwandfrei, die USB 3.0 Ports weiterhin nicht.


----------



## direx_1 (6. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich hatte mit meinem Prodigy auch Probleme mit dem Frontpanel und USB 3.0 und habe über BitFenix DE unkompliziert ein neues Frontpanel zugeschickt bekommen, was einwandfrei funktioniert. Das wollte ich an dieser Stelle nur mal anmerken, da das ein wirtlich toller Support seitens BitFenix ist.


----------

